# 2012

## Tan60

!  !      2012  (  2010  2011 ..?)        2011 ?  .

----------


## eka8853

463000/365

----------

,    . ,     2011       - ,        .,  01.07.2011-05.07.2011,    -27.07.2011.      ? ( ).

----------

,    ,    ,      ,   .         ,         . .

----------

,    :    24.12.2011  5.01.2012.      ?   24.12.11-31.12.11 ,  2009,20010 ,   01.01.12-05.01.12 )

----------

.     **   . 2011 - ,   2009-2010.

----------

> 


, 



> 


,      28.10.2011  14-03-18/15-12956  ,     , " ,   ,         "  :Frown:    ,   ,    -

----------

?   415000/730

----------


## eka8853

> 2011 ..?)


463000/730

----------

*eka8853*,    -?

 2011  (415000*2)/730
 2012  (415000+463000)/730

----------


## eka8853

.

----------


## eka8853

> 2011


 ,  2011  463000

----------


## eka8853

. 5 . 8   212     27  2010 .  933 ,     2011   463 000

----------

*eka8853*,    ? 



> 2011 ?  .


      .  ( )     1    2011 .

----------


## eka8853

> ?






> .  ( )     1    2011 .


    2010-2011 .,  (415000+463000)/730=1202,74

----------

*eka8853*,  2011     2009-2010 ,   415000*2/730;  2012    2010-2011 (415000+463000)/730.    -?

----------


## eka8853

> 2012  (  2010  2011 ..?)


    ,   2011      1136,99

----------

=  (415000 + 463000) / 730 = 1202,74

----------

.  2010-2011         1.5 .   2011    .  2012            .        - . ..   100% .

----------

> -


.   2012     2010-2011.           /  ,             1  14 255-.
       2008-2009 .     .
    2008-2009 ?

----------

2008-2009      17 . .

----------

.

----------

,          ,           ,

----------

**, ,          -    # 20     1  14? :Smilie:

----------

,   ,  .         .

----------

?     ?       ?

----------

> ?


.     -, ,

----------

:    01.12.2010,  ..  2-  . 
   /,  ,   /  13    730. (,    ,      / )

----------

4611*24     13 ,   ,     730

----------

-         :  2010-2011 (         - 2009  2011)  2007-2008.           2008-2009,         ?
 .

----------

2007

----------


## 123

?

----------

.       .

----------

/ (   .   (),  -    0,25  () -  )     -   . 
1.   ""   24.11.09  30.07.11 ,    0,5 ,  01.08.11   .  .
2.   ""   24.11.09  29.07.11  . ,  01.08.11 -   0,25 .
     2010-2011 ,       ?  ?.

----------

!      !      16.03-24.03!  8   !     5  (   15.03.2007 )!  ,      2   .  2010  2011 !  2011      !          !2010      35 000 !      8   727.60   60%    5 !   ?     !

----------

5  . 
 4     ?

----------

!   ?

----------

> 


    ,   ,   2010        35    .
       60.              ,        .

----------


## M

!
!
   / 330269,93  2 .   /730= 452,4246.
 100%.  26 .   ?
   ?

----------

*M*,      ?  :Smilie: 

   2   *24.     -     .

----------

!         ?

----------

**, -,     ,   . -,         ,       .

----------

> **, -,     ,   . -,         ,       .


          !   !                           ! ,             !      !    2    !

----------

**,       . 
       :       -   ,            -.   - -   .          .

 ,      ,           4 (       )          2010 .

----------


## 2206

, ,      6 !    !  2010-2011    35 ..  !        (        )????              2 ?

----------

!     .    15.12.2010.      21.03.2012  04.05.2012.   . /  2010. -2096,77,  2011.-62000,  ,    2012. -15714,28.          ?    ?    ?

----------

> !     .    15.12.2010.      21.03.2012  04.05.2012.   . /  2010. -2096,77,  2011.-62000,  ,    2012. -15714,28.          ?    ?    ?


(      2010.(   )+2010.(2096,77)+2011.(62000)/730=

----------

2010       2010  ?

----------

[QUOTE=2206;53703071], ,      6 !    !  2010-2011    35 ..  !        (        )????              2 ?[/QUOTE
      \      .

----------

[QUOTE=;53708090]     2010       2010  ?[/QUOT

  ,   .   ,    (  ).   :
/ (2010+2011) / 730 *   * %  (  ).

----------

> .          ?    ?    ?


 255

----------

!       20.12.10  18.08.11. 
      2010,          .
      10.05.12  21.05.12.        20.08.12.

----------

> !       20.12.10  18.08.11. 
>       2010,          .
>       10.05.12  21.05.12.        20.08.12.


/   10.05.2012     2010-2011
      730*% 
  4661*24/730*%  *  
 ,   
/

----------

/   .   2010-2011  733096,84.

 /   10.04.12  21.04.12 - 12  .
733096,84/730*12=12050,4 (     /  )

 /   22.04.12  11.05.12 - 20  
733096,84/730*20 = 20084,8 (     /  )
 =32135,2

  (32135,20)        100%.
 12   ...
:
1.       -    12050,4  , 20084,8-  /.     ?
2.     4177,58 (  217 )?!
.

----------

1 ....    /

----------


## .

!    .    11 .     ,      16.04,  16.04      23.04     .           (      ,     ).    :21   +6    ( 8  ) + 3  .    5     2   (  ) .       22   ,    1.              .    ,      36        21   ,       ,      .     ?

----------


## =

, ,   16.05.2012 -  25.05.2012 .  2010 ,    .  2011    170 991.10 . .   170991.10/730*11 -  ????

----------


## petms



----------


## =

> , ,   16.05.2012 -  25.05.2012 .  2010 ,    .  2011    170 991.10 . .   170991.10/730*11 -  ????


, ,     2010 ,     ,     415 000       2011        730????

----------

> 2010 ,     ,     415 000       2011        730????


   !   ,  ,   2     15 , ,  (   360 000)  ,  ,     .

**    2 ,   *24,   ,     730.

----------

, ,   (2008-2009)? ,      2,9%,   ,

----------

...    , ,   (2007-2008)? ,      2,9%,   ,        ?

----------

> , ,   16.05.2012 -  25.05.2012 .  2010 ,    .  2011    170 991.10 . .   170991.10/730*11 -  ????


   %

----------


## =

, , ,    ....    2010  -415 000,   2011-510 000,   04.05.12  29.05.2012 .,      ?    ,   , ,   -  . !

----------


## petms

(415000 + 463000)/730  %    .  /.  ,    /  15

----------

> ,        ?


 :yes:

----------


## =

))

----------

:      2006 .  2008-2010          ,     2011 .  ,    ,       2006    2008 .      !  24 ,   730,   /!   ,   ,       ,    !    ?????

----------


## petms

,   - .

----------


## =

,  , ,                ?  -  ??

----------

*=*,   -        ?

----------


## Rint

,   ,    ,      ,   ()        ? .. "   "             ? ..      ? 
     ..

----------

> .. "   "             ?


,        ,      .  ,    ,          ,    ,       .



> ..      ?


 ,    - ;    -

----------


## kuzya78

,     ?   /,     2012.            ,   ,    ,      ?

----------

(    ),

----------


## kuzya78

,    ,  ,

----------

! , ,      2- /    ,    2009.   ,   2011-    .     2009 -17000 (2007-2008 ~6000).    1998 .  :       1,5 ?  !

----------

,    22 .       4651,99

----------

,  !  ,,      ,   ? (     ~70..      ). !

----------



----------


## ..

!   ,     .      27 ,   2011.   ,    ,  2-         .      9 , 24.05.12-05.06.12.   , /  19750. /  15800.   ?!      100%?!
      ?  !

----------

1.       ?
2.    4?

----------


## Rint

2      730,        -   ,      100 %, ..    (2 )             +    ..  ,       :yes: ,      ,     .

----------

> !   ,     .      27 ,   2011.   ,    ,  2-         .      9 , 24.05.12-05.06.12.   , /  19750. /  15800.   ?!      100%?!
>       ?  !


 
    ,  /     
/   ,     /     .      ,

----------


## ..

/  13600.

----------


## Rint

: 2010.   2011  (    ) - 2011.     2010-2011 ,     730    13   .      ,     ,    **.         ,        :Smilie:     ,    " "    ,       .

----------

!        2011.   2010/2011.  -   =700 000 . 
 2006.  -      60 000 .
  2012.    .
   ?
1.    2011.             - 2011. ()
2.    ,       ?
3.   -  ?

 ,  .

----------

> !        2011.   2010/2011.  -   =700 000 . 
>  2006.  -      60 000 .
>   2012.    .
>    ?
> 1.    2011.             - 2011. ()
> 2.    ,       ?
> 3.   -  ?
> 
>  ,  .


    /,     -  , -    2  ,       
 /   -  2 /

----------

,  . 
  ,     .   ,           ?
    ,       ?

----------


## Palmira

!    :  ,    2010  1 000 000,   2011 - 400 000?       1 400 000/730  (415000+463000)/730?     ()?

----------

> ,  . 
>   ,     .   ,           ?
>     ,       ?


 
 /   - -,    -,      
          /      2010-2011

----------

!
   2011.   , 
      -   ( ),  ?
  2010-2011. 700 000 ( 2010- 2011) + 10 000 (,2011) = 730 000/730 - ?

----------


## Rint

> !    :  ,    2010  1 000 000,   2011 - 400 000?       1 400 000/730  (415000+463000)/730?     ()?


   415000+*463000*?  2011    400000, ..

415000 (2010)
+
400000 (2011)
=
815000
/
730
=
1116.44
  2010 ,  415000  , ..        .     .

----------

**,  .

----------

> -   ( ),  ?


      " ".     -,       ,   
  /,     -

----------

-.     .

    : 
 ""    400 000 (2010) + 300 000 (2011.)  -   
 ""    10 000 (.-.2011) -   

       "" 15 000 (2010. 415 000-400 000) + 50 000 (.-.2011.) -    ? 

?

   .

----------

/.    -  ,   .
  ,  = 30%.  /    +30%.     :" ...     ,          ,             ." (  11.03.2011 " 14-03-18/05-2129.)
  ,     *24/730,   ,     .  ?   ,      ,        .        ?      -    !!!    -  ""     ?
 !

----------


## =

, ,     ,  08.06.12-21.06.12       2010  2011 ,    ?

----------

.      (). .
     02  2009 .    2010 .   .
   2010 .    9000 .
 /    29  2011 .  27  2011 .
     2010 .?
12   9000 . =108000/12/29.4  306.12 .
29   306.12  8877.55    .
?

----------

29,4     ?  -  
  2009-2010   *24,     730,

----------

.         2010 .       ?

----------

.
 2009 .  .
 2010 .-108000 .
   -108000 
    -7690 .           2009 .?
 .    .

----------

**,          4611.    24

----------

.     .

----------

4611  24=110164

   2010 .=108000
   2009.= 0 
 110164/730        =150-91      .
?

----------

110164/730 =*151,59*

----------

!

  ,      .

 2012      .   . 
1.  2009  2011            .   ,      2007-2008    .
2.   2010   2011  -      . 6-   . ( ,            )
3.  2010   ,     -,    2,9 %  .

:         :
-  
-  
- - 
  ?

        ,    2  .

   !!!!

----------

(  5.5 )             .   .   .  (  2 ),   . 2010-450000, 2011(3 )-200000( ).      ???

----------

**,     ,   -              -

----------


## Rint

415000+200000/730=842,47 -   ,        *%*

----------


## Rint

> 2012      .   . 
> 1.  2009  2011            .   ,      2007-2008    .
> 2.   2010   2011  -      . 6-   . ( ,            )
> 3.  2010   ,     -,    2,9 %  .
> 
> :         :
> -  
> -  
> - - 
> ...


  ,              ,     (  )        2010  2011   2007  2008 , ..            .  ,   +,   ,   2007-2008,   2010  2011   2007-2008   .

----------

> ,              ,     (  )        2010  2011   2007  2008 , ..            .  ,   +,   ,   2007-2008,   2010  2011   2007-2008   .


 

  ,           -

----------


## Rint

> 


,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## ...

> , ,     ,  08.06.12-21.06.12       2010  2011 ,    ?


     / ?   ,         .

----------

11  2012 .
 2010 .     108000 .
 2011 .   29 .  29   31  2011 .
           2010 .  2011 .     730.     ?

----------

**,

----------

?

----------

**,    255-    -   ?

----------

.          .
                  .       .             .          .   .
            .

----------

> .       .             .          .   .


 , .    .       ... .  . :Frown:

----------

> .          .
>                   .       .             .          .   .
>             .


  -    
 -   ,     
    ,

----------

.       .      .    .   .

----------


## snv1972

:
  ""       /,             2009  2010 ,  2011-   ...    ,           2008  2011 ...       -   2010+2011  2007+2008?       ...  :Frown: 

, ,   ...

----------

*snv1972*, .       



> ,     ,       ,                 ()      ,  *  ( )* **  *   ( )*  ,       .


            . ,      ,     .

----------

, , ,     ? 
   ,   ? 
   2007  2008 , .  2009  2011     .....

----------


## Rint

*snv1972*,         2006-, 2007-,     2007-  2011-

----------


## Rint

**,  ,     ,     2007-  2008-    ,     .

----------

*Rint*,     ,   .      ,    . ,      ,        .

----------


## Rint

** ,     :Smilie:

----------

.              .       01  2011 .    07  2012 .       .     . (  ).     2011    24 000,00   - 2011     730  = 32,87 .     ?      2012 ? , .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2011    24 000,00   - 2011     730  = 32,87 .


 :yes: 



> 2012 ?


 :yes:

----------

,  ... ...   .
-      .



> .


     ?

----------

> ,  ... ...   .
> -      .
> 
>      ?


 .  ,    .                 ,     5 .                  .   .   .              ,  4 611*24/730*%   .           2011      .   -      ?     ,    ).

----------

:   ,    4611*24/730* ,   ,        

,  ,     ,      2   ,  4611*24.




> 2011      .


 2        :Wink:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  4 611*24/730*%   .


  (  , ,      -   -    ),     



> 32,87 .


  .



> -      ?


        .

----------

> 2011    24 000,00   - 2011


,      ...



> .


  -  .

----------

> ,      ...


 -   ,   *24

----------

> -   ,   *24


...  ...   .
,             .
  ... :Wink:

----------

, -..  - ..          ????

----------

,

----------


## echinaceabel

> ????


          - ,   ..

----------


## Rint

> -  .


     ,    /       ..              , ,    /       2011-..... ,   , ,

----------


## tv06

, , ,    "    " 4611*24    

             82 998 . (4611 . &#215; 0,75 &#215; 24 .),        113,70 .

0,75

----------


## chyk

, , ,       2012 ,    2010   2011        .          2008  2009 .  2009  415000,   2008     ?

----------

2010   415 .

----------


## chyk

.. (415000*2)/730 2008-2009 . ?

----------

*chyk*, 415 000 -  .    ?

----------


## chyk

,  , ,      730      ?

----------



----------


## ermacks

, .      24.08.12 04.09.12 
   5 .  2009   2012       .   ,    .   ?                 3 .     .       (((

----------


## Rint

!

 .1. . 14 255- " ,     ,       ,                 ()      ,    ( )                ( )  ,       ".

  ,  3    1,5-

----------

